
Node.js recipe for automating JavaScript profiling in Chrome - RKoutnik
https://github.com/paulirish/automated-chrome-profiling
======
fdim
Could we take heap snapshots as well? With some trigger in client side code,
it might be possible to detect memory leaks.

